# i have a question about these rims?



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=158&sort=1&cat=4&page=1 will these 18 inch 350z touring rims fit the 3rd gen maxima se? just needing information on if these rims will fit or not


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've seen them on several.


----------

